# My s. gibbus.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's been just over a year since I got this guy from Aquascape at the size of three and a half inches.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

ya he looks even better in person


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NICE DUDE!!!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i love Gibbus!! and your it's wonderfully shaped








Tommaso


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice...
Looks healthy. Congrads...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## ricchu (Dec 22, 2007)

great fish man! very good!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> i love Gibbus!! and your it's wonderfully shaped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I find that they look so much like rhoms but just more elongated.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Ja said:


> i love Gibbus!! and your it's wonderfully shaped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I find that they look so much like rhoms but just more elongated.
[/quote]

that's why i love it... it looks mean








Tommy


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Beautiful Gibbus


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Very Nice Jamie.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Alex! I'm probably coming down to NYC and New Jersey in the next week or so, so I'll have to stop by.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice...i think this is my next piranha species ....gibbus or black mask elong...


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

nice gibbus, good color


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

j0rrit said:


> nice gibbus, good color


Thanks! He's got the redest eyes I have ever seen for a 5-6 incher, his are more red than some adult rhoms I've seen, these pics don't do him justice at all.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

awesome fish, but i thought only Rhoms developed the ruby red eyes.i'm by no means an expert, just wondering.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

leviathon13 said:


> awesome fish, but i thought only Rhoms developed the ruby red eyes.i'm by no means an expert, just wondering.


Yeah but some other serras do develop red eyes but usually not as deep as rhoms but s. gibbus is closely related to s. rhombeus or at least that's how I understand it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^actually I have an older book that basically calls rhom and gibbus the same fish--- how do you tell the difference really? In other words, What seperates a rhom from a gibbus?? Cause I have seen many rhoms as elongated or even more so?? Very nice fish!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think its all based on collection point..I remember frank saying its a rhom till you know where its collected...

Awesome fish man see you saturday


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^actually I have an older book that basically calls rhom and gibbus the same fish--- how do you tell the difference really? In other words, What seperates a rhom from a gibbus?? Cause I have seen many rhoms as elongated or even more so?? Very nice fish!!


Well I got it from Aquascape and Frank did ID them as s. gibbus.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this thread cuz I've been asked by a member if pics of this guy were available. I'm actually going to add updated pics possably this weekend of this guy and all of my fish that's if I can get off of my lazy ass.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

well....what are you waiting for? get off your lazy ass then


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

some recent pics would be great


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That would be great.







This weekend!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Totally Jealous of your fish bro, I







your Gibbus


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

love that fish


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good ja'eh looking good!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

nice fish ja'eh


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

what’s his temperament like Ja'ah? Has he grown much since you got him? good looking fish man!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Gibbus ja'eh beautiful eyes on that sumbich


----------

